# wierd & worrying sensation



## mojojo (May 3, 2006)

Hi, sorry to trouble you.

I'm 18 wks pregnant and for a few weeks now I have had a wierd and uncomfortable senstaion, hard to describe but like a pressure. At first I thought it might be my pelvic floor muscles but now I'm really worried that it could be my cervix and scared that it might give way - it almost feels like my pelvic floor muscles or something else are trying to fall out or turn inside out. Its worse when I have been up and about/ moving around and eases off if I have been lying down which is why I am worried that its pressure on my cervix and is going to give way.

Do you think this sensation is normal/ something to worry about? I already have a little boy and don't remember this feeling - as I have carried to 38 wks before is it unlikely that I would have a prob with my cervix or could child birth and later mc (6 wks) have weeked my cervix and cause any probs nows?

Thanks very much for your help,

Jo


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

When you had your ds, your pelvic floor hadn't already been stretched, so was a bit tighter, and this is causing you to feel that way.  Your baby is cushioned right away from your cervix, as there's loads of amniotic fluid between your cervix and it, and loads of muscle layers, so try to keep your mind at ease.  Keep doing your pelvic floor exercises!!!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mojojo (May 3, 2006)

Thank you very much, Jo x


----------

